# UL Listing for Light Fixture



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Who needs it

Anyone ever do something like this?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

No I never chain smoked butts. :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Tons of people doing that and even selling their products on different websites..

Light Fixtures on Etsy


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Tons of people doing that and even selling their products on different websites..
> 
> Light Fixtures on Etsy


My own house no problem.

A customers place not a chance. 



> *410.6 Listing Required.* All luminaires and lampholders shall be listed.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

It's my house. 

I would never butcher something like this in someone's home.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I'm going for something maybe like this.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting a sheet of glass or old window frame? And putting the bottoms on top with light shining down through them also. 

I don't know. 

I'm gonna cut a bunch of bottles and put them together and see where it goes from there. 

Bottles are easy to come by around here.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

The first thing our inspectors look for is listed or labeled. An electrical "artist" doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Tons of people doing that and even selling their products on different websites..
> 
> Light Fixtures on Etsy


 I've really, really been tempted many times. I think an LED fixture on a listed class 2 supply, I'd do it.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

I first thought you were making an IED:laughing:

How did you cut the bottoms from the bottles?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Get the UL Marking Guide*

Answers related to Luminaires can be found in the following UL Publication. This is part of the UL "White Book" available from www.UL.com

Get the UL Luminaires Marking Guide from UL :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Answers related to Luminaires can be found in the following UL Publication. This is part of the UL "White Book" available from www.UL.com
> 
> Get the UL Luminaires Marking Guide from UL :thumbsup:


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mr. Rodgers (Dec 22, 2013)

I use all listed UL parts, when assembled together make a listed UL assembly like the wine picture


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Mr. Rodgers said:


> I use all listed UL parts, when assembled together make a listed UL assembly like the wine picture


a UL assembly is an assembly that is tested with the parts put together.

what you have is a non-listed assembly of some parts that, if they were used alone, would be listed.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Mr. Rodgers said:


> I use all listed UL parts, when assembled together make a listed UL assembly like the wine picture





wildleg said:


> a UL assembly is an assembly that is tested with the parts put together.
> 
> what you have is a non-listed assembly of some parts that, if they were used alone, would be listed.



That was almost the exact discussion I heard between the owner of an artsy type theater and the EI .

:laughing:

I refused to hang the owners home-made Chinese lanterns over the seating areas....
he found someone who would...
and the EI had him remove them all :thumbup:


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice hammer for quality control


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Answers related to Luminaires can be found in the following UL Publication. This is part of the UL "White Book" available from www.UL.com
> 
> Get the UL Luminaires Marking Guide from UL :thumbsup:


Or just print you own labels, like the Chinese:laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Well I finally got off my ass and did something today.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> The first thing our inspectors look for is listed or labeled. An electrical "artist" doesn't have a chance.




" Artist Fixture " I've seen that problem before . The other problem i have seen with fixtures is " Antique " . I have seen a Chandelier from Europe that used the 
metal frame as the neutral .



Pete


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Well I finally got off my ass and did something today.


 That turned out nice.

How did you cut the bottoms out?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

walkerj said:


> Who needs it
> 
> Anyone ever do something like this?


Yeah, but I quit a few years ago...:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

walkerj said:


> Well I finally got off my ass and did something today.


Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Awg-Dawg said:


> That turned out nice. How did you cut the bottoms out?


You score it with a wheel like a tile cutter. 
Soak a piece of string in some sort of flammable liquid and wrap it around the score. 
Light it and let it burn out. 
Put it in ice water immediately and it will break at the score. 

The thicker the glass, the better the cut will be.


----------

